# Can shift paddles be retrofitted?



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I buy some paddles from ECS and retrofit them to my current MFSW? I don't want to buy a new steering wheel, I know that is an option.

https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3_8V-FWD-1.8T/Interior/Shifter/ES2064317/


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think you can just add paddles to a regular Audi non-paddle 3-spoke steering wheel. I seen the latter done.

You can retro fit 3-spoke wheel with paddles.


----------



## mroberte01 (Apr 29, 2015)

You need to purchase the mfsw with the paddles as they can't be put on wheels without. After that is a matter of plugging in a few plus and it will work automatically and without coding


----------



## mroberte01 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are the instructions I wrote up. .. http://www.audiworld.com/forums/aud...successful-retrofitting-sport-paddle-2881798/


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh well, I'll stick with no paddles. I don't want to have an extra useless MFSW laying around.


----------



## dragon3ply (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello guys! I have just bought an Audi A5 2015 3.0 Tdi sportback 245hp quattro S-tronic and it has the flat bottom wheel but no shift paddles!If i change the wheel with one with paddles what else i should do to make it work?
thanks


----------

